# Wo findet man eigentlich Codeschnipsel für HTML, die man nutzen kann?



## davidmueller (26. Februar 2013)

Wo findet man im Internet eigentlich brauchbare Codeschnipsel, die man für die eigene Seite einsetzen und verwenden kann? Am besten mit HTML und umfassenden Funktionen? Mir wäre wichtig, dass Codeschnipsel geboten werden, die eine gute Qualität innehaben und dafür sorgen, dass man sehr  Sicher HTML integrieren kann.


----------



## Rainve (27. Februar 2013)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz nach was du suchst. Schau dir mal Bootstrap von Twitter an, wenn du vielleicht soetwas meinst. Google einfach nach Bootstrap.


----------



## ikosaeder (27. Februar 2013)

Am sinnvollsten ist es, wenn man sich überlegt was man braucht und dann gezielt danach sucht. Finden kann man solche Schnipsel dann mit den einschlägigen Suchmaschinen.


----------



## hela (27. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

da HTML eine Meta-Sprache ist gibt es in HTML weder Code noch Codeschnipsel.
Zum Vergleich: Wenn du beispielsweise einen Aufsatz schreiben willst, dann könntest du dir beliebige Textbausteine suchen und zum Aufsatz zusammensetzen. Ob das Resultat dann syntaktisch und inhaltlich "eine gute Qualität" hat ist dennoch fraglich.


----------



## tombe (27. Februar 2013)

Oder suchst du Vorlagen die du dann "nur noch" anpassen und mit deinen persönlichen Daten befüllen musst?

Dann einfach mit der Suchmaschinen deiner Wahl nach "Homepage" und "Vorlage" suchen!


----------



## efwe (17. März 2013)

hallo- da gibts was fuer schreibfaule: http://html-ipsum.com/


----------

